# Highbury Cemetery, 2012



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Five straight days of rain and a trick-or-treat reschedule couldn't stop us! We scaled it back, but we still had a blast!

I present Highbury Cemetery, 2012:


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

And the rest:





































I have a few more photos here.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Amazing lighting and great pictures. Oh yeah....HOLY CRAP...your tombstones are fantastic!! Great job!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome pics and incredible stones! Good job working through the weather.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your stones are Great and your whole set up is mighty fine!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great haunt. I love the lighting and cemetary. But the absolute best was the little skeleton. How did he like his first Halloween? You should post his picture on this thread, he's such a doll.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Highbury, it looks fantastic!  Your haunt is so well lit and I love your theme and content. Very artistically laid out. I definitely need to work on lighting and atmosphere for next year. I would love to pick your brain a little.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is so well done! As mentioned, the lighting and stones are awesome! Your house lends itself to such a display. Really nice!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

It is amazing to me how big the difference is between no lighting and lighting. Then the quantum leap between lighting and great lighting... awesome job dude


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful stones, and I like the skeletal monk dude


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome work, Highbury! You'd never know that it was scaled back! Excellent!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Cool tombstones. I like the one with green eyes.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful lighting! Love what you've achieved with the atmosphere!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks everybody! In the past two years, I have really focused on improving my lighting. I looked at the photos from people like Pumpkinrot, Spider Rider, House Bloodthorn and Grim Visions and tried to use their setups to create mine. I have a mix of LED, flood lamps and spotlights throughout the yard.

And then I got a good camera to shoot it all. I'm using a Sony Nex 3, which takes really great nighttime shots versus a standard point-and-shoot.

P5, there isn't much brain left up there, but feel free to hit me up. I'd love to share my knowledge with you 

And this one is for scareme. Here is my greatest prop yet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, how cute!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice...........!


----------

